# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Gnstig Campen in Holland

## Unregistriert

Moinsen,
ich mchte im Sommer fr 10 Tage mit zwei nichtsurfenden Freunden nach Holland zum Relaxurlaub.
Ich werd natrlich mein Material mitnehen.
Daher meine Frage:
Kann mir jemand einen gnstigen Campingplatz empfehelen, der in der Nhe zu guten Surfspots ist und auch fr Nichtsurfer was zu bieten hat?

Gut, ich gebe zu, dass sinbd schon ziemlich viele Kriterien.
Aber sonst sind wir eigentlich recht anspruchslos...

Wre schn, wenn jemand einen Tip htte.

Gru
Casio

----------


## Unregistriert

www.surfcampinghorst.nl

Nicht schlecht da.
Mit Internet 5,-

----------


## NL'er

Es gibt immer Bauernhfe, wo man gnstig stehen kann. Ist ein besonders Ambiente. Wenn Fau kein Problem mit Stall hat, dann ist das nett, da keine normale, spieige Campingatmosphre. Such mal beim VVV.nl (niederlndisch) oder Holland.nl

----------


## Casio

Danke erst mal fr Eure Antworten.

Die Niederlndische Seite konnte ich leider nicht lesen. Hollndisch ist irgendwie nicht so meine Strke.
Aber das mit den Bauernhfen ist eine gute Idee. Vielleicht gucken wir uns da ein wenig vor Ort um.

Surfcampinghorst sieht ja ganz gut aus. Zumal es ja sehr zentral ist. Ich denke, dass das ganz gut ist, um ein paar Nchte dort zu verbringen. An sonsten wollen wir dann wohl noch ein bisschen was erkunden und in Richtung Rotterdam dsen. Vielleicht noch einen Zwischenstop in Amsterdam. Wobei ich da noch Probleme mit dem Auto und dem Surfgepck sehe. Vielleicht machen wir dass dann auch noch von Surfcampinghorst aus. Weiss vielleicht jemand, wie das dort mit ffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln aussieht?

Also, wenn noch Anregungen kommen...

Vielen Danke noch und schon mal

Aloha
Casio

----------


## Unregistriert

www.campinghindeloopen.nl

----------


## thecrazychicken.net

Ist zwar ziemlich ab vom schuss, kannst Dir trotzdem mal angucken:

www.driesprongdomburg.nl

Viel Spass dann schon mal!

----------


## catybell

hi leutz,
brauche echt dringend hilfe.
ich suche einen relativ billigen campingplatz in holland der echt jungendfreundlich ist und in der nhe vom meer ist oder en see oder so.
will fr ein paar tage mit ein paar freunden dahin fahren und party machen.
hab kein bock ein vermgen dazu lassen oder das die sache ins wasser fllt.
also ich bitte eine positive antwort von euch :-P

danke schon ma im vorraus.
eure catybell

----------


## Icecrusher

Hi!

Also wir waren letzte Woche hier:

http://www.itsoal.com/index.php

Super Platz, Sanitre Anlagen sehr sauber und gepflegt, Fubodenheizung(!), Supermarkt, Kneipe, alles dabei. 
Gutes Stehrevier, man sollte sich allerdings kurze Finnen mitnehmen ;o)

Gru,
Icecrusher

----------


## El Fabio

war schon diverse Male da und bin gut zufrieden, wei aber nicht, wie das mit Jugendgruppen aussieht...
Ich war mal in/bei Harderwijk, der Platz war jugend- und gruppenfreundlich. Wei aber nicht mehr, wie der heit
---
El Fabio

http://www.el-fabio.de

----------


## Alex77

Strand Hoorst-
Surfers Paradise! 8€ pro Zelt
Gruߴ
Alex

----------

